# Fischerprüfung Saarland



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. im Saarland einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:


----------



## formtief

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

http://www.fv-saar.de


----------



## StyleWarz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Gibts auch ne aktuelle Website auf der Termine usw. bekanntgegeben werden???

DANKE


----------



## cimbombom

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Wann sind die termine für die Fischerprüfung 2010 wo kann ich nach schaue?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf der hb von fv-saar ist auch nichts


----------



## sundown

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Angelsport Becker hat auf der Homepage eine PDF: http://www.belz-rupp.de/data/angelsport-becker/pdfs/Lehrgaenge_2010.pdf

Da ist doch bestimmt was dabei, oder?


----------



## dejeremy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Hey Leute,
ich habe letze woche meine Fischreiprüfung(als jugendlicher) gemacht.Da es doch sehr viele Fragen dazu gibt möchte ich das mal kurz erklären:
1. Zuerst braucht man eine Praktikumsbescheinigung zur anmeldung an der Prüfung.Diese bekommst du entweder wenn du seit einem Jahr in einem örtlichen Fischreiverein bist oder zu musst vorher Fragen ob du in einem Verein ein Praktikum machen darfst( Da muss man halt ein paar wocheenden immer hingehen und die erklären dir ein paar Sachen oder trinken ne cola mit dir).
2. Du musst deinem Angelverein oder dem Verein bei dem du das praktikum gemacht hast sagen das du an einer Prüfung teilnehmen möchtest. Meistens hat der Verein eine LIste auf der die Termine draufstehen da musst du den nächsten in deiner Nähe nehmen. Für Jugendliche kostet die Prüfung 56€ für Erwachsene um die 100€.
3. Du bekommst dann Termine gesagt an denen du in die Fischerhütte des Veranstaltenden vereins gehen musst. Dort erwartet dich jeden tag ein adnerer Lehrer der dir von 19:00 -22:00UHr einen Vortrag übers Angeln hält hält. Dabei diktiert er euch ca. 20 Sätze am Tag die ihr aufschreiben müsst. hab mir die ersten zwei tage mal innen PC getippt:
*Tag 1 und 2: Fischkunde*
  1. Die meisten Fische sind Knochenfische.
  2. bei den Knorpelfischen besteht die Schädelkapsel aus einem Stück
  3.Die Larven der Neunaugen heißen Querder.
  4. Bachneunaugen leben ständig im Süßwasser
  5. Die Fettflosse ist charakteristisch für alle Salmoniden ( Lachsartige)
  6. Die Funktion der Fettflosse ist unbekannt.
  7. Der Farbwechsel(Hell/Dunkel) wird über das Auge gesteuert.
  8. Der Schlammpeizger hat mit 10 Barteln die meisten.
  9. Der Hecht hat Fangzähne und Hechelzähne.
  10. Die Körpertemperatur hängt von umgebenen Wassertemperatur ab.
  11. Das Blut von Wels und Aal enthält Reizstoffe.
  12. Sauerstoffmangel erkennt man an schneller Kiemenbewegung.
  13. Der Puls hängt von Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt ab.
  14. Barschartige Fische haben eine Schwimmblase mit Oval und Gasdrüse.
  15. Bachneunage und Mühlkappe haben keine Schwimmblase.
  16. Forellen haben Pyrolusanhänge.
  17. Aale tötet man durch einen Schnitt direkt hinter dem kopf durch die Wirbelsäule.
  18. Moderlieschen haben kurze Sietelinien.
  19. Die Seitenlinie befindet sich auf beiden Körperseiten.
  20. Der Schneider hat eine doppelt gepunktete, dunkel eingefasste Seitenlinie.
  21. Fische können begrenzt aus dem Wasser herausschauen.
  22. Bei der männlichen Schleie ist der Hauptstrahl der Bauchflossen Stark verdickt.
  23. Milchner großmäuliger Salmoniden haben einen Laichhaken.
  24. Die Aussage der Lachs ist eine katadromer Wanderfisch ist Flasch.
  25. Stichlinge betreiben eine echte Brutpflege.
  26. Querder leben im Süßwasser im Sand oder Schlamm vergraben.
  27. Die Bachforelle gilt als Standorttreu und ist revierbildend.
  28. Trübe und warme Gewässer sind für Bachforellen nicht geeignet.
  29. Bachsaibling und Regenbogenforelle gelten als nicht heimische Fische.
  30. Die Esche schmeckt nach Thymian.
  31.Die Fettflosse der Esche ist nicht sehr klein.
  32. Zypriniden: Döbel, Barbe und Gaster
  33. Beim Brassen ist der Augendurchmesser kleiner als die Schnauzenlänge, Brust und Bauchflossen sind nicht rötlich.
  34. Der weibliche Bitterling ist mit einer Legeröhre ausgestattet.
  35. Die Barbe ist ein Grundfisch
  36. Der Döbel lebt im Alter räuberisch.
  37. Kleinfische haben große bedeutung für die Stabilität und die Artenvielfalt.
  38. Beim Moderlieschen reicht das Seitenlinienorgan bis zu den ersten 8-12 Schuppen.
  39. Wels: Schuppenloser, abgeflachter Körper, sehr kurze Rückenflosse, 2 Barteln an Oberkiefer und 4 Barteln am Unterkiefer.
  40. Der Barschhat einen Spitzen Dorn am Kiemendeckel.
  41. Beim Zander ist der Dorn am Kiemendeckel.
  42. Der Zander hat zwei voneinander getrennte Rückenflossen.
  43. Der männliche Krebs hat zwei sogenannte Griffel(Begattungsorgane)
  44. Beim Edelkrebs sind die Unterseiten der Scheren und die Scherengelenke rot.
  45. Der Sumpfkrebs hat schmale Scheren und helle Scherenunterseiten.
  46. Der Kamberkrebs hat Rot-Braune Querbinden.
  47 . Die Bachforelle laicht von November bis Februar.


Aus diesen Sätzen werden dann am Samstag morgen (Montag bis Freitag ist jeden abend von 7-10 unterricht) eine Prüfungsbogen erstellt mit 60 Fragen. Von den 60 müssen 45 richtig beantwortet sein um zu bestehn. Das leichte an diesen fragen ist das es immer drei Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt von dene immer nur EINE anzukreuzen ist(Nicht wie beim Führerschein bei dem mehrere möglichkeiten sein können)

Nach Bestandener Prüfung bekommt ihr dann einen Ausweis Ausgestellt und mit dem müsst ihr euch dann am nächsten WErktag auf eurem Amt den Fischereischein kaufen der bei mir 10.25 gekostet hat.


Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter bei fragen einfach PM schicken.

Petri Heil 
DeJeremy


----------



## Salmo Trutta.

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

ich mache jetzt am Samtag meine Prüfung...
wie hat diese denn ausgeschaut? musste man fischarten unterscheiden?


----------



## luca123

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

WooooooooooW
VIELEN DANK
Wenn ich die Angelprüfung gemacht hab wo darf ich dann Angeln?
Und wo darf ich mit dem Fischereischein Anglen. Oder darf ich ohne Fischereischein gar nicht angeln?


----------



## teufelinchen

Hallo liebe Angler,
ich heiße Steffi und bin seit heute im Forum angemeldet!
Ich möchte gerne mit dem angeln anfangen, habe aber erst einmal im November in Saarbrücken die Sportfischerprüfung zu bestehen!
Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht all zuviel Ahnung vom Thema fischen. 
Meine Frage an euch, hat evtl jemand Prüfungsfragen oder wichtige Infos die mir bei meiner Sportfischerprüfung weiterhelfen.
wäre euch tausend mal dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Prüfungsfragen oder ähnliches per PN senden könntet!
liebe grüße
Steffi


----------



## s-cars89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

http://www.jagen-lernen.de/fischer/index.html

soll auch sehr gut sein, wie ich gehört habe.
hat jemand von euch dor seinen Angelschein gemacht ??
dies würde mich nämlich auch sehr reizen...
MFG Flo


----------



## WeißNix

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Wenns dir noch hilft!Ich mache vom 24.10.2012 bis27.10.2012 einen Kurs bei Jagen u. Lernen im Saarland.Danach könnte ich dir alles genau erklären.


----------



## fisherman.83

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Hallo ich habe letzten Monat die Prüfung im Saarland gemacht ich habe 120 € bezahlt und in einer Woche hat man es auch gepackt

Von Montag bis Freitag ist Unterricht und Samstag ist Prüfung. 
Man muss schon etwas lernen um nicht bei der Prüfung durchzufallen. Leider bekommt man nur gesagt ob man bestanden hat oder durchgefallen ist. Die Anzahl der Punkte bekommt man nicht mitgeteilt.

Achso den 5 Jahres Fischereischein habe ich in meinem Wohnort in Zweibrücken geholt und habe 35 € bezahlt.


----------



## loupdemer1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Hallo!

Ich mache in Kürze meine Prüfung im Saarland. Habe mich auch schon mittels eines Buches eingelesen und gelernt, weil ich sonst die Befürchtung habe, in 1 Woche nicht alles auf die Reihe zu bekommen.

Jetzt bin ich ziemlich schockiert. Ich habe das ganze Buch durch, weiß denke ich einiges, und habe diverse Online-Prüfungen absolviert. Da kommen aber dann Fragen wie welcher Fisch hat 2 Schwimmblasen, welcher Sägestrahl, ...... alles total detailliert. Dabei habe ich schon das ganze Buch durchgeackert.

Muss ich solche Details wirklich wissen? Wie schwierig ist denn die Prüfung im Saarland so generell? 
;+


----------



## Eckhaard

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, die Prüfung ist für Doofe. Alle Antworten werden im Lehrgang aufgeschrieben. Wenn du die Dir durchliest, kannst du alle Fragen beantworten.


----------



## martin300

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Hallo an alle!
Wer weiß denn die Termine für ne Fischerprüfungen im Saarland?
Ich danke im Voraus.


----------



## sundown

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*



martin300 schrieb:


> Wer weiß denn die Termine für ne Fischerprüfungen im Saarland?



Google


Direkt eines der ersten Suchergebnisse verweist auf die Seite des Saarländischen Fischereiverbandes: Link


----------



## martin300

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort:vik:


----------



## martin300

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Weis auch jemand was über die Preise?
Ich habe gehört das es unterschiede gibt Erwachsene so 100 € und Jugendliche so 50 - 60 €


----------



## loupdemer1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Rechne 116€ für Erwachsene. inkl. Praktikumsgebühr (zwingend)

Danke erstmal für die aufmunternde Worte bzgl. der Schulung. Gibt es da noch mehr Erfahrungen, die das bestätigen??


----------



## balzer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Saarland*

Moin,

ich hab mal ein Hinweis für alle die ihren Angelschein verloren haben bzw. einen neuen brauchen:

Ich suche schon seit einigen Wochen meinen Angelausweis. Gestern war ich bei der Stadtverwaltung um meinen Personalausweis zu verlängern. Ich fragte, wo ich meinen Angelausweis neu beantragen könne. Sie sagte, dass sie es machen dürfte, allerdings fragte sich mich sofort, wo ich die Prüfung absolviert habe. 

Ich habe die Prüfung im Saarland im Herbst 2006 absolviert, da diese im Vergleich zu RLP viel schneller ging und auch noch günstiger war.
So jetzt kommt der Hammer: Meine Prüfung die ich im Saarland absolviert habe, wird seit diesem Jahr in RLP nicht mehr anerkannt, dh. wenn ich meinen Angelschein nicht mehr finden würde, müsste ich die Prüfung nocheinmal in RLP machen. 

Ein absoluter Witz! Ich werde heute mal beim Ordnungsamt anrufen und da genauer nachfragen, ob das stimmt. Oder weiß jemand von euch da was genaueres? 


PS: Gestern Abend hab ich meinen Angelschein gottseidank wieder gefunden.


----------



## CB95

Hallo ‍

Wollte mal fragen wie so die Prüfung jetzt im Saarland ist? Easy oder muss man schon einiges spezielles wissen? Hab mich auf fishing-king vorbereitet und bald steht die Prüfung vor der Tür


----------



## FischFreund84

Also ich weiß nicht, wie genau das im Saarland aussieht, aber ich habe die Prüfung gerade in NRW abgelegt und die Vorbereitung mit dem Onlinekurs von Fishing King gemacht. Da fehtl einem natürlich die Praxis, aber man weiß alles, was man für die Prüfung wissen muss. Das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk gewesen.
Wir mussten noch nichtmal eine Rute zusammenbauen, sondern nur die Teile in der richtigen Reihenfolge hinlegen.

Mein Prüfer hat, als ich gerade den Tisch nach Schnurstoppern und Plastikperlen abgesucht habe, sogar gesagt, ich soll mich damit nicht so aufhalten, das wäre nicht relevant. Er sähe ja, dass ich auf Karpfen mit Pose fischen will. Sollte einfach ne Pose hinlegen. Habe dann gesagt, ich würde schnell noch die passende in 9g suchen (wie bei FK gelernt) und er meinte, ich könne das seinetwegen auch mit 1g machen. Da konnte man eigentlich kaum was falsch machen, wenn man vom Prinzip wusste, wie die Montagen aufgebaut werden. Falls du bauen musst, schadet es sicher nicht, vorher ein paar mal die Knoten zu üben. (Habe ich auch gemacht, da ich nicht wusste, was genau mich erwartet.)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## CB95

Okay top, im Saarland hat man ja keine praktische Prüfung da macht man nur danach ein 2-3h Praktikum was nicht Prüfungsrelevant ist. Habe trotzdem schonmal Knoten geübt an den neu gekauften Routen, die gehen ja klar  

Mir ging es eher um den theoretischen Teil.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zum Fischereischein ‍


----------



## Abenteuersuchen

Ich überlege auch noch, ob ich die Prüfung im Saarland ablegen soll, weil hier in Hessen es nicht wirklich mehr viele Termine dieses Jahr gibt.


----------



## otterstätter

Abenteuersuchen schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch noch, ob ich die Prüfung im Saarland ablegen soll, weil hier in Hessen es nicht wirklich mehr viele Termine dieses Jahr gibt.


Du musst aber vorher abklären ob der Saarschein in Hessen anerkannt wird. Macht nicht jedes Bundesland.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen

otterstätter schrieb:


> Du musst aber vorher abklären ob der Saarschein in Hessen anerkannt wird. Macht nicht jedes Bundesland.


Laut Fishing King haben sie ein spezielles Abkommen mit Hessen und dem Saarland damit das gilt.


----------



## otterstätter

Abenteuersuchen schrieb:


> Laut Fishing King haben sie ein spezielles Abkommen mit Hessen und dem Saarland damit das gilt.


Gibt es da was schriftlich für dich ? 
Sonst kann es schwierig werden auf dem Amt und bei Kontrollen. Ich hab meinen Schein auch vor Jahren im Saarland gemacht 
und etliches erlebt damit.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen

otterstätter schrieb:


> Gibt es da was schriftlich für dich ?
> Sonst kann es schwierig werden auf dem Amt und bei Kontrollen. Ich hab meinen Schein auch vor Jahren im Saarland gemacht
> und etliches erlebt damit.





			https://fishing-kinghelp.zendesk.com/hc/de/articles/360014147200-Expresspr%C3%BCfung-f%C3%BCr-hessische-Fishing-King-Teilnehmer-im-Saarland-seit-Mai-2020-
		


Habe jetzt aber doch noch die Zusage eines anderen Landkreises in Hessen bekommen!


----------

